# Pen style question



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all,

Been going through the catalogs and online. I've noticed that there seems to be a wide variety of shapes that pens are turned. When I see pen turned at crafts fairs and such they are just straight sides for the most part. 

Online and in the catalog I see wide tops and bottoms going to an hourglass waist, beads around the grip, flaring out just at the end, ect.

While I am not looking to go to craft fairs and such I do want to make sure the ones I make as gifts are nicely done. 

What do those who do lots of pens think about these embellishment? Gaudy or style points?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

IMO ... it is far more important (actually, it's critical) that the transition between the kit components and the barrels you've turned & finished be smooth.

The "style details" are a matter of taste -- but a pen where you can feel a ridge between the nib section and the barrel is simply not as good as it could be.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I would agree that the details the Dunc mentioned are more important to me as a pen turner than the style of the turning.

Ive only done a couple of pens with artsy shapes and I couldn't sell them. They sat and sat until I finally gave them away. Also when taking orders, Ive never had anyone request a pen that was shaped as such. It seems that people prefer more traditional shapes and designs and that suits me fine as that's the way I prefer to turn them. Im sure theres a market for those other type pens, I just havnt found it yet, then again, Im not really looking.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

Personally, I don't like the ones that are necked down like an hour glass or have a bulge above the nib or have other nonsense such as coves and beads. It ought to look like a pen and not like something borrowed from a chair. To me the ideal shape allows for a nice pleasing curve that makes a smooth transition that flows everything together without any humps and bumps or other odd transitions.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Bill +1 to your input. 

I don't prefer any particular style and if craft shows are your bag make a variety of pen styles. Some people like fat, some like slim some like somewhere in between. Offer many wood choice as well within the same style. Don't just offer pens try adding bottle stoppers, just my .02 worth. 

If gifts are your bag think about the person you are targeting. Do they have large or small hands. I have one lady say she liked large pens like the cigar pen. As a gift I would not turn down any size or style. 

You never know what people will buy.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks. I know that I will be a while learning how to get the basics down. From knives I learned fit and finish as we call it is one the differences between a eh knife and a great one.

Jim


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with the others that bulges and coves and beads are artsy pens and do not sell well. I like the traditional look. That is what all the big name pen companies do and they sell well. Now there may come a time you need to design a pen for a disabled person or because they have arthritis but those should be special orders. You can have examples at your show but for the most part fit and finish are key along with a pleasing match between kit and blank.


----------



## Gman963 (Feb 7, 2014)

All of the pens that I sell are turned with smooth, flowing sides. As already stated, the gaudy knobs, beads and coves are just examples of what can be done between the bushings. As long as you turn each end to transition smoothly onto the bushings, you can turn the rest anyway you like. IMO all that extra effort is just wasted time for something that will not sell.


----------



## warped wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Maybe its just where i live but people love the "gawdy, bulbus, artsy " pens i make. Not the only kind i do by any stretch but all the same. I dont however derive any real income from turning, i make a little more than cost to keep me supplied. The pen i use all day everyday has 3 dips where it rests in my hand very comfy. I get complements and have sold several without trying. ( i drive a truck for a living by the way ) Bottom line make what you want, if your trying to to sell pens for cash then go produce 100 gold slimlines with off cuts for 2 bucks each and sell em for 10 like there "hand crafted" but gift pens are where the stlye shines i have made dozens as gifts and its the unique AND usable that they seem to like. But thats just me


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I guess I'm the odd ball. I have a pen that was given to me years ago that had a bulge above the tip that then narrows around the finger placement area and flares out again up to the tip. Its extremely comfortable for me to write with and I've bought many ink refills for it. In fact its my favorite of all pens.

So, naturally when I decided to actually turn a pen, of course I followed my favorite pens theme.










I know I've missed several of the others pointers on how these should be made, but really, who are we trying to please anyway? I gave mine to my wife and she loves it. Several of her friends have asked me to make them the same way as gifts.

I guess what I'm really saying is, if it has something that you like about it and you manage to convey that in the wood, that is all the really matters.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I think its a matter of ones taste and that may vary for one day to the next. The style of kit plays a roll in the shape but I think if a person can make it more comfortable all the better


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have recently turned several of THESE for gifts and everyone loves them. Easy and quick to complete.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks all for the input. 

I've taken advantage of some of the local sales and laid in some practice materials. I got some cocobolo for $1.50 each, some slim lines for $1 each and some 2x2x6 cherry for $.50 each so I will have a bunch of stuff to play (and fail) with while trying to get the details down. Like the transition :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Drac said:


> Thanks all for the input.
> 
> I've taken advantage of some of the local sales and laid in some practice materials. I got some cocobolo for $1.50 each, some slim lines for $1 each and some 2x2x6 cherry for $.50 each so I will have a bunch of stuff to play (and fail) with while trying to get the details down. Like the transition :thumbsup:
> 
> Jim


Are those slim lines or fun lines because they look very similar but are very different in quality. $1 kits sound like the cheaper fun line which is perfect to practice with. If you want to sell them use slim line kits.


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

rrbrown said:


> Are those slim lines or fun lines because they look very similar but are very different in quality. $1 kits sound like the cheaper fun line which is perfect to practice with. If you want to sell them use slim line kits.


A better choice than slimline is streamline. They are essentially the same as slimline with a larger diameter band in the center. That makes it much easier to get a pleasing shape and avoid the problem of how to create a pleasing shape that doesn't have an ugly necked down middle.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Bill Boehme said:


> A better choice than slimline is streamline. They are essentially the same as slimline with a larger diameter band in the center. That makes it much easier to get a pleasing shape and avoid the problem of how to create a pleasing shape that doesn't have an ugly necked down middle.


Thats probably the same as Penn States trim line but i have no problem getting a pleasing shape to a slim line. 

The wider ban is more appealing to some. Remember pens ate no different then other art the beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder. I absolutely gate impressionism and abstract art to me it looks like a normal 5 year olds work. However many sell for big bucks which drives me crazy. :laughing:


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2014)

It was these - http://www.rockler.com/slimline-pen-hardware-kit-gold

As recommended above I've got to get the basics or what we call "fit and finish" in knife making. Once I'm comfortable that I have a reasonable chance of success and not of injury then I can see what I like about embellishments though some kits are so fancy they really don't need them. 

Not planning on selling many. Mostly going to be doing them for gifts and such. Granted, never know what's going to happen in the future...

Jim


----------



## Bill Boehme (Feb 9, 2014)

The place to see what's "_de rigueur_" in the world of pen turning is the *International Association of Penturners* web site. While smooth flowing curves seems to be the preferred style, the real test is not what style you prefer, but how well it is executed. If it is supposed to be a smooth flowing curve that blends everything together without any discontinuities then any deviation from that means that there is room for improvement and some buyers can spot those variances as well as a skilled pen turner would be able to spot them. Similarly, if beads, coves, vees, knobs, or pommels are incorporated then they need to be smoothly executed with clean crisp corners. This can sometimes mean turned well enough to not need sanding. High gloss finishes show off a job well done, but more than that it also shows off imperfections like waves, ripples, lopsided curves, tool marks, sanding scratches, and poor finishing quality. If you want to sell anything, there are buyers for every level of product, but there are more buyers for well made products.


----------



## Woodworker Seth (May 9, 2014)

It's really a matter of opinion. Some like straight and simple while other like detail. I'd go for the style points but keep it elegant.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Pens are pens


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

Pens are Pens....Not all the time and not so much the case for the person making the pen or the person buying the pen. I didn't expect to get much into pens and really didn't give them a second thought when I saw them but now I make a few here and there and they can be as much of a work of art as anything else. But I guess like anything else they can be just another pen when whipped out.


----------

